# Update on Antiviral Medication and Comprehensive CFIDS Management - Notes from the Field



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

*Update on Antiviral Medication and Comprehensive CFIDS Management - Notes from the Field *_by Dr. Dale Guyer, MDImmuneSupport.com_10-16-2007 Dr. Guyer is a family physician and Director of The Advanced Medical Center in Indianapolis, Indiana,* where patients are offered a unique blend of traditional and integrative therapies for ME/CFS, Fibromyalgia, and a number of other health-related problems. ______________________Antiviral medications have generated considerable scientific attention in the primary and adjunctive treatment of CFIDS and FMS - in the subset of the population with a viral component as part of individual etiology. To read the full article, go here:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...01707C&LN=2


----------

